# Macragges honour



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

So who here has it? i got it when it was out for the short time, and i really liked it. Being a huge fan of the Calth battle, it was a must buy. I was a tad dissapointed that there wasnt enough space marine vs space marine battle pics, but overall it looked gorgeous. What did you guys think of it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not bad for a completionist. Helps explain what happened to Gage as well. Hope we'll see him later on.


----------

